# Hillary: What Happened?



## TheGreatGatsby

Anyone else actually looking forward to this release on September 12th? If I had more disposable income at the moment, I'd order an audio copy for my long drives. I suspect there are parts that would give me a really good laugh. I get that it'll be revisionist history and utter propaganda, such as leaks of Hillary's take on the second debate in which she calls Donald 'lurking over her, creepy'. But its funny how now that psychopath has to make stuff up like that even long after she lost. It'll be fun to see who she throws under the buzzsaw too. She likes to blame everyone but herself.

I will actually be monitoring it to see if the price dips enough. As it is, I have three and a half books I haven't yet listened to, anyways.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## MarathonMike

Long drives! Good lord man, don't do it, the endless mind numbing excuses is sure to put you asleep behind the wheel.


----------



## Divine Wind

I'll wait until it's in the dollar bin.


----------



## skye

Let the witch die in peace...she is a goner a criminal and a loser.....good riddance


----------



## MisterBeale

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


I've seen that T-shirt pic a couple of times.  I'm pretty sure that is her double, the one they substituted when ever she had poor health.


----------



## skye

MisterBeale said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that T-shirt pic a couple of times.  I'm pretty sure that is her double, the one they substituted when ever she had poor health.
Click to expand...




What scum....what misery of a woman....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Divine.Wind said:


> I'll wait until it's in the dollar bin.



For a hardcover, smart. But I only do audio for when I'm in the car. If the price drops enough I'll get it for the laughs. But I'm hoping before that, someone here will read it and review it; even if it's a flaming liberal.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MisterBeale said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that T-shirt pic a couple of times.  I'm pretty sure that is her double, the one they substituted when ever she had poor health.
Click to expand...


Never understood this theory; that's Clinton on 9/11 when she stumbled. Was her double in poor health too?


----------



## Divine Wind

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait until it's in the dollar bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a hardcover, smart. But I only do audio for when I'm in the car. If the price drops enough I'll get it for the laughs. But I'm hoping before that, someone here will read it and review it; even if it's a flaming liberal.
Click to expand...

Or wait for some AntiFa college student to upload it to Youtube then download it for free.

convert2mp3.net - Online Video converter - Convert Youtube, Dailymotion, Vevo, Clipfish and MyVideo videos online to MP3, MP4 and more formats

90 minutes max per upload.

Greatest AudioBooks


----------



## Fenton Lum

skye said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that T-shirt pic a couple of times.  I'm pretty sure that is her double, the one they substituted when ever she had poor health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What scum....what misery of a woman....
Click to expand...

She's toast hon, move on with your life.


----------



## Clementine

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Anyone else actually looking forward to this release on September 12th? If I had more disposable income at the moment, I'd order an audio copy for my long drives. I suspect there are parts that would give me a really good laugh. I get that it'll be revisionist history and utter propaganda, such as leaks of Hillary's take on the second debate in which she calls Donald 'lurking over her, creepy'. But its funny how now that psychopath has to make stuff up like that even long after she lost. It'll be fun to see who she throws under the buzzsaw too. She likes to blame everyone but herself.
> 
> I will actually be monitoring it to see if the price dips enough. As it is, I have three and a half books I haven't yet listened to, anyways.




Part of the book talks about how Trump was supposedly breathing down her neck during a debate and she acted like he was intimidating and wondered if she should turn around and tell him to back off.     So overly dramatic, not to mention total bullshit.     Once again, she is putting stories out there that can be proven false by the facts.     Anyone who would believe what she says would have to be completely ignorant and never watch debates or any video of her.    

Here's a photo of the 'incident' she was referring to.    She looked so comical in her little penguin suit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



  When the view criticizes hillary you know she's done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Fenton Lum said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that T-shirt pic a couple of times.  I'm pretty sure that is her double, the one they substituted when ever she had poor health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What scum....what misery of a woman....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's toast hon, move on with your life.
Click to expand...

 
Take the shame. And the "hon" talk doesn't work when you're unpleasant the rest the time, brah.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Audio is $25.94 on pre-order. It's released 9/12 (the day after 9/11 curiously enough). It'll be funny to watch how quickly the price dips when losers don't want to buy their loser leader's book!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Amazon removes one-star reviews from Hillary Clinton's new book

Ironic that a megacorp is altering data to boost Hillary's image? When I had heard about this, I went to Amazon to see the rating of the Hillary What Happened book. She was at 95 percent five stars and 5 percent one star. Later that day or the next day I looked and it had change to 95 percent five stars and 1 percent two stars and 4 percent one star. Of course, as someone who buys enough books on Amazon and routinely checks the ratings before purchases, I can tell you that 95 percent 5 stars is essentially unheard of even for the best of popular books. Thus that it would ever be that high for a perpetrator such as Hillary is complete white wash. 

And when I checked again tonight, I had to take a screen shot given the # of reviews on this falsely enhanced book.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Just for clarity, I'll say that 60-85 percent five stars is typically the sweet spot for really good books. And rarely do books get rated 86-92 percent five stars. I think the highest I've seen for a book with more than 100 ratings to be about 88 to 91 five stars. I know I've seen low 90's on some lesser volume rated books. So, the idea that Hillary's book would be at 92-95 five star rating just blatantly betrays the rating system.

As an aside, if you find a book from 36-59 percent five stars, I would still typically recommend it if your interest level is there. Just read the four-star-and-less reviews to find out why the reviewers didn't give five stars before making a final determination.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I figure it's only a matter of time before the one-star ratings her accompanying children's version of 'It Takes A Village' get deleted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

BTW, only 27 positive reviews and it's a #1 children's book seller? Amazon fudging with the numbers, probably.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anyone actually listen to this on audiobook? I'd like to get it at some point if I think it can't get me some laughs; but I think it's probably just a bunch of pixie dust. I want to know cos I'd like to know what price point I might get it for. It's at $11.81 on Amazon now; I'd prefer to get it under $5.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Audiobook dropped about $1 over the last three days to $5.88, further validating claims that the ratings are rigged. $5.88 for a 72% five star book that has only been out for nine months? Unheard of, especially for a audiobook starting for north of $25.


----------



## Pilot1

Does it have a chapter on Chardonnay?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's dropped to $5.58. I will likely buy it at under $5, even though I suspect even the whitewash will be quite boring and not as comical as I'm hoping for.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Audio is $25.94 on pre-order. It's released 9/12 (the day after 9/11 curiously enough). It'll be funny to watch how quickly the price dips when losers don't want to buy their loser leader's book!



Who called this? People  should be voting that up in droves.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Audiobook dropping about a quarter a day. Down to $5.17.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

$4.83


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

$4.59


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

$4.42


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

4.22


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

$3.97


----------



## Geaux4it

TheGreatGatsby said:


> $3.97


----------



## westwall

TheGreatGatsby said:


> $3.97







Damn that thing is falling faster than she does!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

$2.96

My goal would be to get it for a buck something since it's pretty much money thrown away.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Price has jumped from $2.93 to $3.08. I hope the previous downward trend continues. I can't justify paying that much for that piece of trash.


----------

